# Theme: Folder Friday!



## minicoop1985 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's Friday-let's see those folding cameras! I'll start it off:



Franka Rolfix by longm1985, on Flickr

Franka Rolfix I. Here's a shot I took with it on Portra:



Boards by longm1985, on Flickr

Fantastic old camera.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 1, 2014)

Woo!!




I apologize. It's Friday.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 1, 2014)

Excellent picture of your Franka MC.


Folders hang out together on the bottom shelf


----------



## smithdan (Aug 1, 2014)

Starting out humble- a mid 30's Hawk Eye.  Still lets in light only through the shutter, rare for these cheapies.



Bit of long exposure fun awhile back..  


..almost there..


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 2, 2014)

These all belong to my wife. All Kodak. I forget what some are, but I know one's a Rainbow Hawkeye (the green one), the rainbow shelf is four Petites and a Vest Pocket Hawkeye or something like that, and the big guy is a No. 4 Cartridge Kodak from 1897 or so.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 2, 2014)

like those old Kodaks.

Have a Butcher Carbine 3a (?) that I have always wanted to coax an image from.  Appears to be working and the case back removes to accept a long lost plate holder.  A 4x5 holder would be easy to rig onto it,  one of those projects on the big list.

Lensboard excursions to confuse and amuse...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2014)

I see the Carbine has the highly sought-after "*symmetrical*" lens on it! Woo-hoo! Gotta' love marketing department guys! It is a beautifully design machine though. Love the look of the fittings.


----------

